# Anyone hunt with the Mid Surrey Farmers?



## Mince Pie (14 September 2012)

Looking to do a few days drag hunting this year, are they a friendly bunch? Don't want to feel like Billy-no-mates so would be nice to know someone beforehand!


----------



## Angelbones (14 September 2012)

I haven't but my horse has with a braver rider  and I follow occassionally as they are local to me. They are a friendly bunch with a good meet beforehand generally so you can have a natter and be introduced. If you ring and arrange to go on a suitable day I'm sure you'll be scooped up on arrival.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 September 2012)

Oh good, have been out with the Old Surrey but felt a little bit like a spare part, I'm normally pretty confident but for some reason I felt a bit intimidated


----------



## Angelbones (14 September 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Oh good, have been out with the Old Surrey but felt a little bit like a spare part, I'm normally pretty confident but for some reason I felt a bit intimidated 

Click to expand...

Obviously, being a drag hunt, you'll need your confidence over the (sometimes huge  ) fences but socially you'll be fine! 

http://www.msfd.co.uk/contact.html

I'd suggest giving Stuart Robinson a ring for a chat.

If you decide its not for you then how about trying the Coakham Bloodhounds? Another friendly and welcoming pack with  mixed country spread over a wide area.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 September 2012)

I'm very limited as to who I can go with as have no transport. At least with the MSF and OSBWK I can hack to some of their meets - I'm based in Warlingham. I think the Coakham go to Warren Barn Farm occasionally but not sure?

P.S how huge are we talking?? Pony is a stocky 14.2 cob so not a big jumper!


----------



## BarmyC (28 September 2012)

Broke  but happy I hunt with the Mid Surrey. 

I am heading in to my 3rd season with them.  When i first started to go out with them they were so welcoming and introduced me to loads of people who kept their eye on me during our first season.  They have even collared me to do the inter hunt relay for them too.

I have been out with the Old Surrey and felt most unwelcome so it was a breath of fresh air to be made to feel so welcome.

Our first meet is on 13th October at Church Farm in Woldingham it is a 1.30 meet so that means everyone starts to arrive at 12 for drinkies 

If you wan to know some more about which meets could be suitable for you just let me know and i will try and answer them for you


----------



## Mince Pie (1 October 2012)

Hi, have emailed them but had no reply yet  Warren Barn farm would be ideal as we are 20 minutes hack from there!


----------



## BarmyC (2 October 2012)

The Draghounds are meeting at Church Farm in Woldingham on the 13th October.  It is a great first timers meet with fences no bigger than about 2.9. 

We normally meet for 1 but have a good drink and natter beforehand.  Its the first meet of the season so wont be as fast and furious as some of the others and as I said the fences are small.


----------



## star (2 October 2012)

interesting to read this thread as from all reports I've seen on the Mid-Surrey I thought all they did was jump humongous hedges!  I'm all for a decent hedge or 2 but not the huge ones I've seen in their piccies!  Normally hunt with the RMA but ventured out to the B&B and also with the K&S bloodhounds last season as fancied a change.  Interesting to know could also try the Mid-Surrey when my horse is back in action esp if they are nice and friendly!


----------



## BarmyC (2 October 2012)

star said:



			interesting to read this thread as from all reports I've seen on the Mid-Surrey I thought all they did was jump humongous hedges!  I'm all for a decent hedge or 2 but not the huge ones I've seen in their piccies!  Normally hunt with the RMA but ventured out to the B&B and also with the K&S bloodhounds last season as fancied a change.  Interesting to know could also try the Mid-Surrey when my horse is back in action esp if they are nice and friendly!
		
Click to expand...

Dont get me wrong star they have days where the hedges are just crazy big but alot of the meets on the downs are timber days and although not huge they are about 3,3ish.

I have been out on quite a few of their smaller days and have done a few medium size days (which are quite big enough for me)

I have pictures of some of the smaller rail days on my FB.  If anyone would like to see them le me know and i will post some.


----------



## Mince Pie (2 October 2012)

Yes please! I think Church Farm is going to be the one for us, my lad really struggles over 3 foot


----------



## BarmyC (3 October 2012)

Here are a few links to my FB albums

Jolly Farmers Meet (medium day)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/media/set/?set=a.10150713947590661.455610.741235660&type=3

Grange Farm (medium size day) The big hedge was optional

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/media/set/?set=a.10150613833205661.443469.741235660&type=3

Rivers Farm (medium day) not all fences are compulsory and im sure the pictures make them look bigger than they felt 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150506368690661.426615.741235660&type=3

Firle (Small day) The hedge is optional and is the only one on the downs 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...t=a.10150491328465661.425094.741235660&type=3


----------



## Angelbones (3 October 2012)

BarmyC I'd love to see your pics - but can't access the fb links? Are the albums set to public? No doubt it'll be too frightening for me though


----------



## BarmyC (3 October 2012)

Whoops let me change the privacy on them

All changed now you should be able to see them


----------

